
Ask HN: Laptop reviews, but specifically for Linux/BSD hardware support? - cpdean
Hey HN,<p>Linux was my primary operating system in highschool (over 10 years ago) and I&#x27;ve been using osx ever since college and throughout my career.  I want to plunge back into that but I&#x27;ve been spoiled by the fact that I can expect my trackpad and wireless to work on my computer.<p>All the recommendations I find are buried in hn comments or on random forum posts, but I was hoping someone has produced well-researched reviews like at wirecutter ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thewirecutter.com&#x2F;reviews&#x2F;best-business-laptops&#x2F; ).<p>Is there anyone out there doing this?
======
ryancp
Yes, thought about this idea and developed a basic outline about what a site
like this would do and how it would provide value. I think it's actually a
good idea and worth pursuing.

My main problem with developing it was realizing the amount of writing and
purchasing laptops to get enough articles to get it off the ground. But the
affiliate and ad income would likely eventually make it worthwhile.

The other thing in your favor is I believe Linux for developers will only
increase in popularity so you could get a first mover advantage by focusing
solely on how well or poorly Linux works on various laptops.

But to answer your question, no, I am unaware of anything out there like this.

